# Changer format Ipod Windows vers Mac



## philippepointg (4 Septembre 2008)

Voilà, j'ai cherche mais pas encore trouvé... Je suis maintenant sur Mac (OS x 10.5.4), j'ai un Ipod Vidéo 30 Go au format Windows. J'ai restauré tout mon Itunes sur mon Mac. Quand je mets mon Ipod, il me dit chaque fois qu'il ne peut pas le mettre à jour vu que c'est un Windows. Comment faire pour changer le format et avoir mon Ipod en format Mac??? merci d'avance.


----------



## philippepointg (5 Septembre 2008)

OK, j'ai trouvé... il faut simplement restaurer par Itunes sur le Mac.


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2008)

philippepointg a dit:


> OK, j'ai trouvé... il faut simplement restaurer par Itunes sur le Mac.


Je ne l'ai lu que maintenant...mais effectivement, je t'aurais conseillé de le restaurer sous iTunes depuis le Mac...


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Oui c'est ça la solution il faut restaurer ton ipod sur la plateforme itunes de ton mac


----------



## Pat1763 (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai une difficulté à restaurer mon iPod "Windows" sur le iTunes du Mac... :rose:

iTunes mentionne bien un iPod (mon iPod est un 40 GO de première génération : écran noir et blanc, bien lourd, et tout et tout..), il le reconnaît bien comme étant en Windows (là aussi c'est normal, je viens de switcher sur Mac)... 

... sauf que quand je veux restaurer, il m'affiche ce message d'erreur : "l'iPod "IPOD" n'a pas pu être restauré car il est introuvable". Le même iPod qui s'affiche sur la fenêtre supérieure d'iTunes ! 

Il est naturellement en position déverrouillée, et en cliquant sur l'icône correspondante sur finder il indique bien que lecture et enregistrement sont autorisés. J'espère que ce n'est pas tout simplement parce qu'il est trop vieux...  

Si vous avez une idée... je suis preneur. 

Déjà que j'ai passé 3 jours à rétablir manuellement tous les liens du même iPod sur la bibliothèque de l'iTunes sur Mac...:rose:


----------



## Pat1763 (12 Septembre 2008)

Bon, problème réglé, très simplement d'ailleurs : j'ai relancé le Mac, il a bien reconnu l'iPod, la restauration en a fait un iPod pour Mac, et la synchronisation lui a permis de recopier la bibliothèque du Mac !


----------



## fandipod (12 Septembre 2008)

Ok cool pour toi...


----------



## lenalcool (12 Juillet 2009)

Oui, j'ai le meme probleme mais j'hesite: je vais perdre toute les musiques qui sont sur l'ipod et dont je n'arrive pas a faire de copie sur disque dur ou cd, que faire ??


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2009)

Il faut d'abord transférer les musiques qui étaient sur le PC vers le Mac


----------

